# Cider in Hurghada.



## mp.. (Sep 24, 2011)

hi, does anyone know where I could purchase a few cases of Cider at a decent price? Drinkies as far as I'm aware do not stocksuch a beveridge!

Where do Papas etc get their supplies?

Hope someone can help

mp.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mp.. said:


> hi, does anyone know where I could purchase a few cases of Cider at a decent price? Drinkies as far as I'm aware do not stocksuch a beveridge!
> 
> Where do Papas etc get their supplies?
> 
> ...


----------



## mp.. (Sep 24, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> mp.. said:
> 
> 
> > hi, does anyone know where I could purchase a few cases of Cider at a decent price? Drinkies as far as I'm aware do not stocksuch a beveridge!
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In all my years here I have never found cider other than when I could get someone to buy me some at the British Embassy..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mp.. said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm currently abroad it's a bit difficult.
> ...


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mp.. said:


> hi, does anyone know where I could purchase a few cases of Cider at a decent price? Drinkies as far as I'm aware do not stocksuch a beveridge!
> 
> Where do Papas etc get their supplies?
> 
> ...


I have never found cider in Hurghada other than when it has been brought from Cairo. Papas do not sell it, if the brewery stocked it, then it would be in the bars. There is a strong demand for it here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maybe we could make our own... I dont really drink but admit to liking a glass of cider at times.


----------



## duncan2 (Sep 26, 2011)

mp.. said:


> hi, does anyone know where I could purchase a few cases of Cider at a decent price? Drinkies as far as I'm aware do not stocksuch a beveridge!
> 
> Where do Papas etc get their supplies?
> 
> ...


Hi MP,

Try the brit club in Cairo or find people who have just arrived as you can buy duty free up to 48 hours after arrival. So if you can find some people that dont drink and have just arrived, get them to buy it for you. If you are not in a position to find new tourists, hang out at the duty free and you will find someone. I lived there for 6 years and did that or took my new divers to the duty free with me and used their passports. Best of luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

duncan2 said:


> Hi MP,
> 
> Try the brit club in Cairo or find people who have just arrived as you can buy duty free up to 48 hours after arrival. So if you can find some people that dont drink and have just arrived, get them to buy it for you. If you are not in a position to find new tourists, hang out at the duty free and you will find someone. I lived there for 6 years and did that or took my new divers to the duty free with me and used their passports. Best of luck




Cider is to my knowledge not available in Egypt.. Brit clubs dont have it. The British Embassy occasionally has it as they can bring alcohol direct from the UK


----------



## duncan2 (Sep 26, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cider is to my knowledge not available in Egypt.. Brit clubs dont have it. The British Embassy occasionally has it as they can bring alcohol direct from the UK


try the duty frees. I have seen it there before and my mates have bought it. Try the duty free near the airport. Thats the best stocked one


----------

